# Bataleon vs Capita



## Neaztyo (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello, I'm looking for a new snowboard and I chose these 2. First is Bataleon Evil Twin 2017 and the second board is Capita DOA 2017. The problem is that I can't decide which one I'm going to buy... I have an experience with 3BT shapes with Bataleon, because i rode it last 2 seasons. But about Capita freestyle snowboards I don't know nothing, just some information from reviews and their websites. So can someone describe me how Capita boards acting on snow? Thanks and nice season!


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Neaztyo said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a new snowboard and I chose these 2. First is Bataleon Evil Twin 2017 and the second board is Capita DOA 2017. The problem is that I can't decide which one I'm going to buy... I have an experience with 3BT shapes with Bataleon, because i rode it last 2 seasons. But about Capita freestyle snowboards I don't know nothing, just some information from reviews and their websites. So can someone describe me how Capita boards acting on snow? Thanks and nice season!


Bataleon is a twin board with a full camber profile. https://www.bataleon.com/shop/evil-twin-292
DOA is, seems to be twin (no setback info, tail and nose seems the same dimensions, even on the profile), with a almost an hybrid camber profile. https://www.capitasnowboarding.com/snowboards/defenders-of-awesome

Both are quite similar on terms of flex and level ability, and the main difference will be the profile from DOA, where technically they have a little area outside the bindings that are more close to rocker than camber, what it means? DOA could be more forgiveness than a full camber board, meaning that if you like to do some butter, press, spins on the ground DOA seems to be a better option than the Bataleon.

Regarding about technologies about the boards, they seem to be the same too, they are really similar man. I never rode both, but I am familiar with profiles, and on my opinion if:

You look for stability: Bataleon
You look for more fun: DOA.

PS. with DOA you will need to understand really well to control your edges, what is not hard for people that are used with full camber profiles.


----------



## Neaztyo (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks a lot for nice reply!


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

virtu said:


> Bataleon is a twin board with a full camber profile. https://www.bataleon.com/shop/evil-twin-292
> DOA is, seems to be twin (no setback info, tail and nose seems the same dimensions, even on the profile), with a almost an hybrid camber profile. https://www.capitasnowboarding.com/snowboards/defenders-of-awesome
> 
> Both are quite similar on terms of flex and level ability, and the main difference will be the profile from DOA, where technically they have a little area outside the bindings that are more close to rocker than camber, what it means? DOA could be more forgiveness than a full camber board, meaning that if you like to do some butter, press, spins on the ground DOA seems to be a better option than the Bataleon.
> ...


Completely the opposite. Both solid boards, but the flex and tbt on evil twin as factors overcome the profile details by far. Doa for carving, charging, jumping and stability and bataleon for easier buttering and forgiveness, while still being somewhat stiff to be able to charge. Ridden both, but in different sizes.


----------



## Neaztyo (Jan 1, 2017)

Elektropow said:


> Completely the opposite. Both solid boards, but the flex and tbt on evil twin as factors overcome the profile details by far. Doa for carving, charging, jumping and stability and bataleon for easier buttering and forgiveness, while still being somewhat stiff to be able to charge. Ridden both, but in different sizes.


Which sizes did you ride? I'm going to probably order the DOA, it seems like more suitable board for me. Also my friend rides for Capita brand and he told me his opinion on 2017 DOA... And he loves the board! )


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Neaztyo said:


> Which sizes did you ride? I'm going to probably order the DOA, it seems like more suitable board for me. Also my friend rides for Capita brand and he told me his opinion on 2017 DOA... And he loves the board! )


I'm 180cm tall and 70kg. Rode the doa in 156 and evil twin in 154. The doa is a pretty aggressive freestyle twin with a lot of effective edge. If you like that, go for it.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

virtu said:


> Regarding about technologies about the boards, they seem to be the same too, they are really similar man. I never rode both, but I am familiar with profiles, and on my opinion if:
> 
> You look for stability: Bataleon
> You look for more fun: DOA.


Better to understand Bataleon's TBT profile tech before giving out wrong advice...:smile:

https://www.bataleon.com/3bt


----------

